# 5 Axis Wood Working



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Check this out! 

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/5-axis-wood-working-al-depoalo?published=t


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

No matter how hard you push it, Bobcad is not a good program, the customer support is terrible, your sales people are pushy and downright "liars". This is just my personal opinion.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

aldepoalo said:


> Check this out!
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/5-axis-wood-working-al-depoalo?published=t


the best bet is to stay far away from you. your software and your minions...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> No matter how hard you push it, Bobcad is not a good program, the customer support is terrible, your sales people are pushy and downright "liars". This is just my personal opinion.
> 
> HJ


2nd that...


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

HonesttJohn & Stick486, 

It sounds like you may of had a bad experience with BobCAD in the past. I would like to extend a personal apology. I take 100% responsibility for any ill will that you may have toward us. 

Please contact me directly so we can resolve any issues you may have with your account. I can be reached at 877-262-2231 X147, of if you prefer to reach me after hours I can be reach on my cell phone. 727-479-6328 , Also if I do not answer on my cell phone it's best to send me a text message. 

Thank you.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

aldepoalo said:


> HonesttJohn & Stick486,
> 
> It sounds like you may of had a bad experience with BobCAD in the past. I would like to extend a personal apology. I take 100% responsibility for any ill will that you may have toward us.
> 
> ...


I've heard this before...
have a nice day...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> I've heard this before...
> have a nice day...



Ditto...........

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Ditto...........
> 
> HJ


how many times have you heard that for the patches that need patches you need to buy....


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Key word here ....... "buy"

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what did that type of salesmanship use to be called...
bait and switch..


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

I can only off assistance, I am not sure what happened to either of your accounts. I am sure I can sort things out for you guys. Yes the software does require you to be on a support plan to get updates, This is a policy change that happened a few years ago. 

To the best of my knowledge I haven't worked directly with either of you two, Given the opportunity I am sure I can make things right by you. What do you have to loose?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

absolutely nothing AL...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not going to lose anything cause I don't have an account with you or your company, and never will.

HJ


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

The blog link I posted walks through the work flow of manufacturing a wooden hand rail. I walked though the programming steps creating the 5 axis path needed to machine the part. 

Maybe you can share a little about the kind of work you do, the types of machines you have and the software you run? As you know I work for BobCAD CAM the software company. I've been using BobCAD software products for design and part programming for over 10 years. In that time I've had the opportunity to work on many projects for wood working and beyond. I really like what I do and help all kinds of people accomplish their goals for manufacturing with CAD CAM all over the world. 

It's not clear to me where you bias is coming nor have you afforded me the opportunity to find out.


----------

